# WC: Yugoslavia - Angola: 113 - 63



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Impressive start by Yugoslavia. Here is the boxscore.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Angola is a very limited team...No surprises here...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

they can pull off a win like this easily....no surprises, 

angola has no chance, no big star,


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The only negative is Divac and Jaric have 8 TOs between them.


----------

